# Biotin?



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

I was wondering if this stuff actually works on hair growth. I've recently taken 5mg everyday for about a week and a half. Has anyone been using this stuff?


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

you would get more responses if this was posted in the supplements forum. I was about to start a similar post.

Admin...can we get this moved???


----------



## Beggiatoa (Dec 25, 2004)

I did a little research on biotin and this is essential for candida control, depression, hair, nails and skin health. I'm adding this to my stack.


----------



## pita (Jan 17, 2004)

Biotin works very well for hair and nail growth. My co-worker couldn't grow nails until she started taking it. The only reason I don't take anymore it is that I am hairy enough! It gave me eyebrows like Bert from Sesame Street.

Otherwise, biotin=awesome. I recently took charge of ordering the supplements at work and I can hardly keep the biotin stocked. I think customers took one look at my full brows and bought ten bottles each.


----------

